# Wood Pellet Score



## chew2475 (Jan 16, 2022)

Had to take my son to 2 hours of baseball clinics before a 1 hour break before an hour practice.  Not worth going back and forth to home so wife asked me what I was going to do with all that time.  I responded with "don't worry I will figure something out."  "Figuring something out" led to a nice score on pellets from Walmart.  They had 20lb Kingsford pellets and 30lb Pit Boss pellets on clearance for $6.00 a bag.  Grabbed 9 bags of them.  Had to do a little rearranging of the baseball bag and some groceries as I didn't have the truck but couldn't pass up the deal.  Looking forward to next Saturday's practices again to see what I can "figure out" to do with my time.


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 16, 2022)

Great score!


----------



## goldendogs (Jan 17, 2022)

Note to self, Bring the truck next time.


----------



## mike243 (Jan 17, 2022)

Been real impressed with Kingsford pellets this past year, great smoke even at 250 -300


----------



## chew2475 (Jan 17, 2022)

mike243 said:


> Been real impressed with Kingsford pellets this past year, great smoke even at 250 -300


Good to hear.  Have never used so will look forward to using them.


----------



## Cajun Smokes (Jan 17, 2022)

mike243 said:


> Been real impressed with Kingsford pellets this past year, great smoke even at 250 -300


Good to know. I have been eyeballing their 100% hickory but never heard much on reviews. Looks like this will be my next bag since I can't get lumberjack without paying a fortune in shipping.


----------

